# Cutiebabys!



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2010)

Hihi<3


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i love the green towel haha. and i love dark babies! i want one of those chocolate ones! (if thats what they are :? ) very cute :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love them all; the blues are absolutely fabulous.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2010)

They are even cuter now 

Which ones are blue? the "grey" ones?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

you should be very proud ^_^ lovely chubby babies!
ps, i'm going to fly over to sweden.. you may find some missing


----------



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2010)

Ty. I am very proud of them. They are my first abys and my first satins =) 
Hehe u just come and get some, but I hope you´ll leave some of urs for me instead


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

yep, would leave some satin longhairs for you


----------

